# AMD Phenom Wallpapers X3/X4/II/i7/Dragon/GX/FX/7-Series



## gsk3rd

nice. +rep.


----------



## Bartmasta

Woah nice. Could you maybe add the AMD logo on bottom right corner? I'm sure it would look awesome.

+rep

ps: a 4:3 reso would be nice


----------



## StormhawkAPS

Sweet... Though I couldn't leave it well enough alone and made my own variant... Based on the Spider wallpaper I had for my last build.

EDIT: I suppose I can make variants to satisfy GX users (1) and those who want different resolutions if requested, but I'll leave this as-is for now.

(1) - still not sure I like the implication that an IGP goes with a hard-core gaming platform- last I heard, the 3300 on the chipset can't be used in tandem with a discreet/dedicated graphics card, anyway, unless it's one of the low-end, entry-level cards. Would be great if the motherboard and drivers could automatically switch between the IGP and the enthusiast-grade card on-the-fly as needed to save on power/heat/etc, but I haven't heard of this being enabled in Desktop AMD chipsets. Besides, there's plenty of motherboards that offer both GX and FX chipsets paired with the SB750, anyway. Also, the 790FX has better PCI-E lane capacity, doesn't it? The 790GX is actually more of a 790X with a Radeon 3300 IGP, last I checked.


----------



## 64NOMIS

Hi guys, these are really nice.

Do you mind if I post them elsewhere?

Thanks, Simon


----------



## Pings

Here is the updated version of my wallpapers. I added more case badges like some of the others did. I added some two-tone black diamond plating kind of like the background image you see while installing the newest version of the ATI catalyst. I removed the ImageShack links because for whatever reason, they deleted one of my pictures. If you want my work, you have to download my RS link. To 64NOMIS, yes, do what you want with these. I will be making Phenom X3, and 790FX versions. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## raisethe3

Very nice +rep


----------



## Pings

UPDATE! OK I'm done with the X3, and 790FX. I updated a few of things like the glowing edges. I also broke it up into 6 RS links. Hope you guys like the updates, and new content.


----------



## CAHOP240

Here's a custom one i cropped from Beowulf. Let me know what you guys think

http://rapidshare.com/files/186367112/Dragon.jpg.html

I dont know how to set up a preview of it and Imageshack isn't accepting any new accounts so you'll have to DL it to take a look.


----------



## Pings

Add 7-Series, and AMD i7 logo (oblivion.sky made the AMD i7 logo). I have only been using the pre-rendered AMD made dragons. I messing around with the sitting dragon stay tuned for updates.


----------



## StormhawkAPS

Part of me wants to feel insulted by the i7 variant logo, but mostly I want to laugh my @$$ off. XD

I think I'm going to see about making use of the black diamond 790FX one with the fire decal thing from the Spider campaign (pretty sure it hasn't been used since then) that I used previously to update my personal wallpaper again. Hurray for layers and such. Matching up the diamond pattern might be the only pain in the ass, to extend it to 1920x1200 res (I also realize I screwed up with my last one and cut it short about 20 pixels in width, as I was using the 1900x1200 Spider wallpaper from a Tom's Hardware article as a base).

Anyway, great stuff. Will be interesting to see what you do with that next idea.

EDIT: I just noticed the chipset badge is squished to match the Radeon one's height... Kinda bothers me...  ... now I'm questioning whether I should continue, as I expect that will grate on my sense of proportions- seeing the AMD logos and lettering squished compared to that of the Phenom II badge beside it, and the odd spacings on the borders of the badge due to the resizing...

Sorry, don't mean any disrespect... I may have to leave this one alone, or just use the version without the two other badges and just leave the small badges like I did before.

I'd get so OCD about the odd squished nature of the chipset badge if I had to look at it every day, but that's probably just me. Others probably won't be so concerned with such details.


----------



## Bartmasta

Can we please get a 4:3 reso


----------



## PCMADD0CT0R

Very impressive wallpapers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oblivion.sky

we'll make AMD i7 Black Edition with Fusion Dragon...


----------



## gsk3rd

I am working on a varient with some other colors. I hope its cool. I wont claim the art work just for personal use.


----------



## Pings

OK the I updated the case badges. The small case badge proportions are the same the main badge now. I will be making 1280x1024 sizes next. Stick around for updates.


----------



## StormhawkAPS

Hm. Looks like the ATI one is now stretched taller. Ah well. I know the two badges don't have the same proportions, and you're just trying for symmetry. I prefer them to stay at their intended/original proportions, even if it would result in asymmetry. Regardless, I just have the chipset and radeon badges in the lower right corner for my personal version. I'm rather satisfied with it.

I also managed to expand the black diamond to cover the 200 px of extra height my monitor allows (1000px vs 1200px) with a few creatively-meshed duplicated layers and gradient masks.

1280x1024 is technically a 5:4 resolution. The guy asking for other resolutions is looking for 4:3, such as 1600x1200, 1154x864, and 1024x768. Both would probably be useful for more people, but 5:4 is rather rare these days, I feel. It's also kind of an odd resolution. To think they made monitors that had that as optimal.. Ah, the times before widescreen became more standard..
(EDIT2: Ah... I just looked up the info for his monitor... he /does/ have a 1280x1024. He's asking for 4:3, though.... Bartmasta, do you want 1024x768 or 1280x1024? The first is 4:3 and the other is 5:4 and your monitor's native resolution, according to Google results)

I could use my efforts to add height to the black diamond to make a 1600x1200, but I figure it's best to leave it to the creator. It'd probably look better, anyway. Cloned patterns can be a bit off, even with blending.

EDIT: for those curious, or even interested in my version...

Vega's Wallpaper, black bar at top (coincidentally, the bar is well-positioned to sort of 'isolate' the first two rows of icons on a field of black).

Vega Wallpaper, extended black diamond.

Neat thing about Vista is it can scale backgrounds/wallpapers while maintaining aspect ratio, or cropping to remove excess automatically if the monitor res and wallpaper res do not match. So those with Vista and non-16:10 (well, 8:5 is more accurate- simplest form of a fraction, and all) aspect ratios have a few options. It still resamples them rather cheaply, though, so getting something with the right resolution to begin with is still definitely better.


----------



## Pings

Hmm both badges are the same exact size. The glows look different because of the color. They are spaced the same space apart from the main logo, down the pixel. The logos are case badges. Case badges usually are the same size. I like my work to match in size. You can tell I took the time to do the work, and make it look even.

I just noticed yours does not line up at all. The main badge is off, and the other logs are to far the right. Its like if you put your pic on a scale the weight would not be even. Your faded back out along the top is not even. You did a horrible job rendering the AMD smarter choice logo. You got a 2 tone black diamond plating underneath a faded black out. That does not go at all. I noticed all your logos are not centered. The look if the hole thing Kinda bothers me. The two different logo sizes looks like you ripped off someone else's work. Good Ol 'copy and paste. Its like you didn't take the time to make things match. Its looks pasted, and a its a OK job a that. Cuz you can tell thats what you did.

OK people out what 3 res sizes do you want? I will be making them from scratch if I have to. My next updated will be res sizes. I will what on finishing the sitting dragon wallpaper. Lets get the res sizes 1st.


----------



## Skydragon26

1920x1080 please =P

I also think a green i7/p2 logo with a fusion dragon would be cool to see =) just my opinion.


----------



## superjett

wow really nice!!!! keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## StormhawkAPS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Hmm both badges are the same exact size. The glows look different because of the color. They are spaced the same space apart from the main logo, down the pixel. The logos are case badges. Case badges usually are the same size. I like my work to match in size. You can tell I took the time to do the work, and make it look even.

I just noticed yours does not line up at all. The main badge is off, and the other logs are to far the right. Its like if you put your pic on a scale the weight would not be even. Your faded back out along the top is not even. You did a horrible job rendering the AMD smarter choice logo. You got a 2 tone black diamond plating underneath a faded black out. That does not go at all. I noticed all your logos are not centered. The look if the hole thing Kinda bothers me. The two different logo sizes looks like you ripped off someone else's work. Good Ol 'copy and paste. Its like you didn't take the time to make things match. Its looks pasted, and a its a OK job a that. Cuz you can tell thats what you did.

OK people out what 3 res sizes do you want? I will be making them from scratch if I have to. My next updated will be res sizes. I will what on finishing the sitting dragon wallpaper. Lets get the res sizes 1st.

The ATI Radeon case badge is actually shorter, proportionally, to the AMD badges, both CPUs and chipsets.

















As for the Smarter choice thing, I've already linked where the AMD Fire decal bit came from.










You haven't done your research.

As for the copy-paste comment... you insult my Photoshop skills with layers and gradients. The black bar is even all across, SIR. I held down SHIFT to make sure it was. I meticulously used gradients and shadings, as well as layer masks, to blend everything together as best as I could. You do fantastic work, but you insult my work which is decent and well-balanced for its style. Which is based on an official Spider wallpaper.

The elements are intentionally off-center. I could have centered it, and balanced things as you did, but then it wouldn't fit right, what with the reflections and everything you use. Instead, I figured putting the badges in the same place as they were on the older, official wallpaper, with a white 'glow' using a layer masking technique worked well, especially if they were under the dividing line of shades that presumably acts as a 'horizon' on your wallpapers.

I respect your work, but you seem content to insult mine just because it doesn't measure up to your high standards.

I will admit that the black fade with the black diamond near the logo is a bit odd, but it's there to keep the logo and fire clean. It took alot of layer masks and transparency work to get most of that fire and red triangle graphics to work well enough. I wanted a buffer of black gradient around the fire, which the layer masks did a great job with, I felt, but admittedly too much of the graphics underneath come through in the middle of the fire due to how it was done.

And to clarify about the off-balance further... the AMD logo/Smarter Choice/fire make it rather hard to actually center the main Phenom II logo and make it look good in said center. Not to mention that whole side-bar bit is essentially cordoned off thanks to that logo, so its on its own side. Apparently the concept of segmented wallpapers is not acceptable or perhaps foreign.


----------



## Pings

Hey no hard feelings bro. I took your input as constructive criticism. I have changed two thing because of what you said. On the other hand don't dish it out if you can't take. It doesn't feel good to be on the opposite side of that, now does it? I'm sorry I think it looks stupid to have 3 different sized badges. I like order, and I like it match. Again it looks to me like you copied someones pre-rendered work and pressed Ctrl+V. Im not trying to insult you or yours, I'm just giving you my criticism. Again if you don't like it don't dish it out.


----------



## Pings

New work at 4:3 1600x1200. I cut the original ATI lettering and pasted it over the the ATI case badge. So now the ATI lettering is not "stretched". This is only with the 1600x1200 versions. I will be making to more res sizes.

Aspect ratio - Resolution
4:3.......1600x1200 - Done
16:9......1920x1080 - WIP
16:10....1920x1200 - WIP

Check back in for more updates.


----------



## StormhawkAPS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Hey no hard feelings bro. I took your input as constructive criticism. I have changed two thing because of what you said. On the other hand don't dish it out if you can't take. It doesn't feel good to be on the opposite side of that, now does it? I'm sorry I think it looks stupid to have 3 different sized badges. I like order, and I like it match. Again it looks to me like you copied someones pre-rendered work and pressed Ctrl+V. Im not trying to insult you or yours, I'm just giving you my criticism. Again if you don't like it don't dish it out.

Yeah. I merely was trying to point out a fact about the logos/badges you were using; that they were, by design from AMD and ATI, of different aspect ratios/proportions, and any attempt to make them symmetrical to eachother just ends up with warped/distorted imagery, and that grates on me, personally, more than asymmetry. I can't stand playing a game on the wrong aspect ratio, for instance. I wasn't saying your work was done in MS Paint or anything.

The two sub-badges (ATI Radeon and chipset) are the correct size for their scale, as per the official AMD/ATI promotional images from their site, and thus the two look fine on mine. And I'm more shocked someone with your skill can't recognize the Photoshop tools used. If it was merely copy-pasted, I assure you it would look even more shoddy and likely have heavy artifacting from the jpg over-compression (perhaps a bit exaggerated, as I have little respect for such a simple method). I've actually had training as a Graphic Designer, and I usually have a good eye for design, and realize not everything has to be pure symmetry. Look at that dragon, for instance. It's not symmetrical. But it still looks good the way you positioned it. Same for the spider wallpaper- it's not symmetrical, but it's clear that the right side of the wallpaper is its own area with its own 'balance' rules, and thus the design works.

If I had access to the same reflection techniques you used for your imagery, I might have dared to try and use them, but I use what I know, which is layers, masks, and gradients. I suppose I could have not used your wallpaper as a base at all and just tried to put something together with other materials, but I liked your rendering of the Dragon on the Phenom II logo and the black diamond pattern (a difficult thing to replicate with not quite enough material over the dragon's head to do it the easy way), and wanted to use both for my own personal wallpaper, but also to replicate the style of the Spider wallpaper which I used on another system.

And I did take your criticism when I read it as such- my gradient work near the main AMD logo and fire is a bit shaky, and I would like to fix it.

EDIT: I should hope that anyone excited enough about AMD hardware to make wallpapers of them would recognize the proper look, proportions, and/or aspect ratios (even if they know not to call them such) of AMD/ATI logos and imagery, such as the ATI Radeon Graphics official product icon and the AMD 7-series chipsets icons. And, to reiterate, any attempt to make them symmetrical is an effort in futility because they are not designed to be the same size in both height and width- i.e., aspect ratio. For one, the layout of the ATI one has been established long before they were part of AMD, and AMD has had no interest in changing it to match their CPU and chipset logos, made clear by the fact that when they did update it, all they really did was make it shiny.

If you can manage to get something that appeals to your symmetrical eye and still keeps the badges/icons at their true aspect ratios, I will be very impressed indeed.

I guess here's more fodder:

Work In Progress (note the layers, masks, and guide rulers placed to keep the right side panel elements balanced in their own little area).

Black Stripe under the right side elements to highlight their status as separate from the dragon. However, this also seems to crowd the right side of the dragon...

Same as last, with 200px top 'bar' w/gradient stripe.

'Black Stripe' under right side elements shortened to just the fire.

Same as last, without 200px top 'bar'.

EDIT2: Shifted the dragon/phenom logo and extended the Black Diamond pattern to balance the logo/dragon within its left side of the image, better effects for the ride-side elements, as well, to keep the black diamond pattern visible while still making it clear it is a separate element of the image. Stopped messing with that 'top bar' thing, too, and just stuck with the extended black diamond pattern. Could include a longer gradient on the black instead, so it didn't change so abruptly and thus result in that seemingly-imbalanced transition due to the right side of the black diamond pattern being darker than the left...

EDIT3: I looked over your latest versions, just to see... and the jagged edges around the ATI Radeon Graphics logo are painful. Something that wouldn't happen with Photoshop's transform tools- it uses bicubic resampling to smooth out the edges during scaling of items, and being able to hold the aspect ratio even by clicking the lock button between the height and width fields (or just holding Shift to constrain while dragging) helps for scaling properly. I'm not sure what you're using, but it does good for alot of things, including those fancy glows and the reflections, but its scaling resample methods leave something to be desired if that part of the result is any indication. I'd have noticed that right away and tried to use some partial transparency, perhaps, to make it ease into the underlying image elements. Just something to look out for- it's good to keep it clean. Otherwise, it looks like a 'copy and paste' job... XD ... joking, but seriously, be careful about those outstanding pixels.

EDIT4: Pasting back the lettering is a poor solution to the problem, really. If it's not the same logo, with the same spacing between edges and lettering, and the same effects, then it's not the logo anymore. It is a custom job that looks off to anyone looking at it, and will never look right. Your strict adherence to symmetry will not mesh with the stark contrast of measurements for these logos. You decided to include them, due to my indirect input, and now your execution of that decision is lackluster in comparison to the superb job you did with the original wallpaper imagery. I'm not about to presume it is impossible to get it right, but I will say I cannot see a way to do it the way you intend while still preserving the official images so that they are not an eyesore on their own.


----------



## FlanK3r

[img=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/903/dragonplochaos3.th.jpg]









This is now 2 days my new screen, thx u very much, ideal for me (i had 2 years AMD stonehenge


----------



## Nenkitsune

the one thing that still bothers me (and it's none of your fault or anything, just me being picky) is that the diamond plate isn't properly reflected on the bottom... the logo is reflected, but the diamond isn't. it's so weird to me


----------



## Pings

StormhawkAPS, sounds like your butt hurt. Once again you did a horrible job rendering. The only one the looks half decent is the one where. The black fade cuts before the red arrow thing. You really cant tell with that you did a really bad job of rendering. For someone who has had training as a "Graphic Designer", you cant render to save your life. Quit selling wolf tickets, overclock.net is all sold out. That's why you made the one with the black strip. To hide the horrible rendering job you did. With all that said you have to many layers. It doesn't go. The difference between you and me is. I can go back and fix my work that I made and rendered my self, and you just ripped off someones pre-rendered work and pasted. Really that is what it looks like. You even added the black bar on the right hand side to hide that. Its to painful to look at. The jagged edges on the right hand side AMD logo is a custom job that looks off to anyone looking at it, and will never look right. The only reason you talk about "proportions, and/or aspect ratios" is because its easier to rip off someones pre-made work than to make your own. The proportions on my work are the same. You have different 3 pre-made proportions, with a really bad rendered AMD logo. By the way you can tell that's the only thing you didn't rip off. Because of the really low quality of your render. Your ATI/Chipset renders look really good because someone else made them. Even posted the link to those. StormhawkAPS if you need me to render your AMD logo I will. That's said cuz I think I suck at rendering.

I will be fixing the upper left hand corner of the ATI log it looks a bit jagged. I done with the 1920X1200 res. I going to fix my work that I made before I release them, latter tonight.


----------



## StormhawkAPS

You know, you are a real piece of work. Rendering job? Who said anything about a rendering job? I'm using your imagery and the official AMD/ATI logos as materials in 2D arrangements (and your images, at least the dragon and phenom, themselves are 2D arrangements of their images; my liking enough of it to make use of it should be a compliment). I never said it was anything else. Perfectly legitimate purpose of Photoshop and a major element of design work. If it was simply pasted, there would be jagged edges everywhere. It was carefully blended together using the tools. You, sir, are just getting overly defensive. Just like when you attacked me, and I was defensive. In general, you are full of it and I'm finding this whole ordeal futile. You refuse to grasp the concepts of aspect ratios and faithful reproductions of official imagery (which include stylized reproductions that still maintain the original shape). As far as I'm concerned, your attempts to warp and distort the AMD and ATI logos is an insult to the company you supposedly support. I would not presume that the company itself feels this way, however, but I have never seen anyone distort AMD logos so horridly.

The point here is these are LOGOS. And of COURSE they were made by someone else. They were made by AMD and ATI. And to ignore this fact, and the way they were shaped, is an affront.

These are fan wallpapers, not original 3D models. And mine is merely for my personal use- I just figured you and the others would like to see it, but it seems that's not acceptable here.

This seems to be an impasse.

(and if you wish to bring up the fact that this is overclock.net, I might as well point out I've been here for nearly a year and I've even helped people out who have asked me about hardware problems- I've contributed tech knowledge, though mostly through private messages, if I recall. This is the only time I've ever had to flex my design knowledge here. All culminate in a frivolous point so let's forget we ever brought it up. Though I suppose this could be used to make the argument it isn't 3drender.com)

(the more you try to point out errors in my work, the less knowledgeable and the more fictional you sound. There are no errors around that logo the way you describe (okay, I calmed down and looked a bit closer- the last time I did a layer mask on that thing and thought I was finished with its transparencies, I apparently had left partially-transparent pixels in the logo; my bad). It is not 'rendered' in the sense of a 3D Model. I already said where it was from, TWICE. You want the source linked again? Sure. Maybe this time you'll see it (again, it's an official AMD wallpaper, thus it's official imagery that I CAN use if I'm making a *FAN WALLPAPER*), but I'm really hating this whole mess and don't really care anymore. This is Photoshop, not 3D Studio Max or whatever. I'm not rendering a 3D Model)

Another OFFICIAL image that uses the AMD fire decal, and another.

There. I restored the fire decal and AMD logo chunk from their source and redid the transparency mask on it. Probably still doesn't meet your standards, but thank you all the same for making me notice the odd transparency so I could go back and fix it.


----------



## Pings

I'm just mocking you. If you look, I just copied and pasted what you said and directed it towards you. Kinda like what you did with your GFX work. If you went to school to be a "Graphic Designer". I went to MIT to become a quantum physicist. Stop pasting your pre-rendered AMD work. It just proves what I'm saying. Make your own stuff. You said "I'm not rendering a 3D Model", umm do you even know what render/ing means? Don't answer cuz because you don't (go Google it real quick). You took one definition of the word and acted like that's all it means.

You get all emotional, you need to chill out. You talk crap about my work, I just copied and pasted what you said and directed it towards you. Now here you are crying about how your not appreciated, and how do don't you care anymore. Straight up you worse then my girl friend. You need to chill out, and quit jocking me.

I reformated my PC got to install Photoshop once again. The work is done it just needs to be saved. Check back for updates.


----------



## Raiderman

Love these walls, thanks for your hard work +1 rep!


----------



## richierich1212

thanks for the wallpaper!


----------



## Mokinock28

these are bad ass keep up the good work


----------



## Vespa125125

Any idea why you pics are on here? your not credited and theres advertising in the corner?


----------



## NrGx

Quite good but why did you only make 1600x1200 ones? Most people here have 1920x1200 screens. Good job none the less.


----------



## -Muggz-

great work guys, hey maybe someone here could tell me the original artist of my desktop. It was a random google image I found, and Id love to ask permission to edit or add.


----------



## Timlander

Here is mine on my laptop:


----------



## nfinitefx

Hello to everyone, just wanted to say great job with the wallpapers here. I created on for my brother after we built his new rig hope everyone likes it. There will be more as I come up with more ideas about the wallpapers. Any feedback welcome, and if you want a variant of the wallpaper just post it up here.This is at 1920x1080.









here is a another revision


----------



## soadrocksever

Hey any chance you would be able to do a 64 x2 athlon in place of the phenom? with the 790 and ati left alone, the plain black one would be fine for me, if not, perhaps some links to just the ati and chipset "logos" so i could do my own?







Thanks :


----------



## GAMERIG

dang it, i miss it. i just joined here by 11/09.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Why do you keep bumping old threads?


----------



## hobosrock696

This is







AWESOME! I just wish there was a 790x one








EDIT:
+rep


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee* 
Why do you keep bumping old threads?

this old thread is annoy you if i bumped??


----------



## scaz

Is there any hyper links to where I can get some AMD/ATI wallpapers? I am currently using a 2560x1024 resolution at work. Dual Monitors


----------



## Pings

All work is done at 1600x1000/1600x1200. Don't ask why, it is what it is. My image host went done for most all of the screen shots. I re-uploaded them to here @ OCN so I shouldn't have any more problems with that. For all the WIP I was gona do, that is gone do to hard drive failure. I was so pissed I just never updated the post to tell you guys what happened. After seeing some +REP form some downloaders I decided to at least update the screen shots so people at least know what going on with what. This will be my final update, I hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Satans_Hell

Any chance of Hotfile links as Rapidshare does not seem to be working for me......


----------



## Ceadderman

This one is so sick, I'm going to drop it into my Avvy.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfinitefx* 
Hello to everyone, just wanted to say great job with the wallpapers here. I created on for my brother after we built his new rig hope everyone likes it. There will be more as I come up with more ideas about the wallpapers. Any feedback welcome, and if you want a variant of the wallpaper just post it up here.This is at 1920x1080.

here is a another revision


----------



## TheSpectre

Hello Everyone,

I Made/Modified a Wallpaper for my New System and I thought I would Share it.

Attachment 156638
Attachment 156640


----------



## TheSpectre

Here is another Wallpaper Updated with the Phenom II X6 and 890FX Logoâ€™s.
Attachment 156719
Attachment 156720


----------



## TheSpectre

Wallpapers @ 1680 x 1050 with the Phenom II X4 and 790GX Logoâ€™s

Attachment 156769
Attachment 156771

Attachment 156770
Attachment 156772


----------



## TheSpectre

Here is another Wallpaper to check out.
Attachment 157051
Attachment 157052


----------



## Bowlerguy92

Sweet backgrounds my friend, I think the x4 might just replace my current wallpaper depicting a half naked woman....you should be pretty proud of that. +rep


----------



## soadrocksever

Hey once again man. Thanks You do some great stuff.

Where do you get the images though? Cuts from marketing stuff enlarged? it looks so crisp.


----------



## jprovido

nice! how bout some x6 and leo platform wallpapers?


----------



## maxhudson

thanks mate. will use the phenom II x4 for my backround


----------



## TheSpectre

Hello Everyone,

I am glad everyone likes the Wallpaperâ€™s I have posted and thanks for the Positive Comments it is Greatly Appreciated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soadrocksever* 
Hey once again man. Thanks You do some great stuff.

Where do you get the images though? Cuts from marketing stuff enlarged? it looks so crisp.

Some of the Images I got from AMDâ€™s web siteâ€¦
http://www.amd.com/us/aboutamd/newsr...os-images.aspx
Some I got from doing a Google or Bing Image Search to get the Highest Resolution ones that I could find.
And some of the Logos I had to make on my own by combining them.
For instance I used the 6 out of an old Phenom 64 Logo to replace the 4 on the Phenom II X4 Logo so the font would match.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
nice! how bout some x6 and leo platform wallpapers?









I have been wanting Leo Platform Wallpaper myself but I havenâ€™t seen any â€œOfficialâ€ AMD Leo Platform Images to use, but I will see if I can find something else to work with.


----------



## Pings

Nice work TheSpectre I have added your work to the OP. Like the TheSpectre said it would be real easy to make some X6 ones. I might or might not update them for X6. If any one wants to make some X6 wallpapers based on the ones in the OP. I will add them to the OP.


----------



## TheSpectre

Had some time to play around so here is another Wallpaper for your enjoyment.

Attachment 157341

Attachment 157342
@ 1920 x 1080


----------



## TheSpectre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
nice! how bout some x6 and leo platform wallpapers?









Hello again everyone,

This isnâ€™t exactly what I had in mind for a Leo Platform Wallpaper but I could not find a â€œLeoâ€ image that I really liked.

Hopefully AMD will release some Official Leo Images for us work with.

Attachment 158282
Attachment 158281


----------



## Miked270

wow great job - wish I found this thread back when I had my 550BE


----------



## Laylow

Oh that Leo is very nice. Good job and thanks.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Spectre, amazing work...just sent you a pm about possibly making an X4 version of the 890fx wallpaper?


----------



## TheSpectre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage* 
Spectre, amazing work...just sent you a pm about possibly making an X4 version of the 890fx wallpaper?

Is this what you wanted?

Attachment 158418
Attachment 158419


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSpectre* 
Is this what you wanted?

Attachment 158418
Attachment 158419

YES! absolutely awesome..thanks so much, i really appreciate it. Have a great day!


----------



## TheSpectre

Another Wallpaper.
This Enterprise must have a X6 Warp Core









Attachment 158763
Attachment 158762


----------



## Brian_

why the low res?


----------



## TheSpectre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brian_* 
why the low res?

The ZIP File has it at 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Ceadderman

Dude that is off the chain!!!









My bro would sport that on his desktop if it didn't have the x6 logo. He's not running x6 yet.

Still if you don't mind I'ma gonna copy it and fix it so he will run it.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSpectre* 
Hello again everyone,

This isnâ€™t exactly what I had in mind for a Leo Platform Wallpaper but I could not find a â€œLeoâ€ image that I really liked.

Hopefully AMD will release some Official Leo Images for us work with.

Attachment 158282
Attachment 158281


----------



## TheSpectre

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Dude that is off the chain!!!









My bro would sport that on his desktop if it didn't have the x6 logo. He's not running x6 yet.

Still if you don't mind I'ma gonna copy it and fix it so he will run it.









~Ceadder









Iâ€™m glad the Wallpaper is liked.
And by all means change the Wallpaper to suit your needs.


----------



## TheSpectre

Just Goofing around again Making/Modifying a Wallpaper.









Attachment 159209
Attachment 159210


----------



## Ceadderman

Hey man, I'm getting the Crosshair IV Formula, will be here next week. Could you take this desktop(not the this guy's, but this ROG version) And overlay the this AMD dragon off to the right? That would be insane to have as my Desktop. Maybe even move ASUS under his right wing so the smoke transparently rises behind it?

That would be awesome if you could get it to work. Thank you for this AWESOME thread.









~Ceadder


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *nfinitefx*


----------



## TheSpectre

Something like this?
Attachment 159473
Attachment 159474

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceadderman* 
Hey man, I'm getting the Crosshair IV Formula, will be here next week. Could you take this desktop(not the this guy's, but this ROG version) And overlay the this AMD dragon off to the right? That would be insane to have as my Desktop. Maybe even move ASUS under his right wing so the smoke transparently rises behind it?

That would be awesome if you could get it to work. Thank you for this AWESOME thread.









~Ceadder


----------



## Ceadderman

Something like that but I was hoping that the ROG logo would stay in the middle and that the ASUS would remain and be underneath the ROG logo With the way you have the Dragon now. That would be wicked sick. Looks good so far though. Thank you for working on it.










~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSpectre* 
Something like this?
Attachment 159473
Attachment 159474


----------



## jprovido

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7...jobpureamd.jpg


----------



## jprovido

I did it myself 1920x1200 resolution


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
I did it myself 1920x1200 resolution









Man...that is the coolest avatar I have ever seen lol!!!!!


----------



## Ceadderman

That's pretty nice provido. What game is that for? I like those cars.









~Ceadder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 








http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/7...jobpureamd.jpg


----------



## SporkimusPrime

Here is something I created--1600x900 Hope you enjoy.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/w_ypiHShtytDpLZ_ZbJhwT1Ii06Ggi1c_xf8P0c2Uhk?feat=directlink


----------



## BankaiKiller

nice man I like that









currently using it


----------



## Cpyro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfinitefx;7146194*
> Hello to everyone, just wanted to say great job with the wallpapers here. I created on for my brother after we built his new rig hope everyone likes it. There will be more as I come up with more ideas about the wallpapers. Any feedback welcome, and if you want a variant of the wallpaper just post it up here.


Man hate to bump old threads but there are some bad ass wallpapers in here lol. Not sure the the OP is still on OCN but if so is there any chance to get this redone with X6 instead of X4 and maybe Corsair in the upper right corner like Asus?


----------



## AccellGarage

Where is AMD FX wallpaper with Scorpius FX ?


----------

